# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  بهترین دانشگاه ایران؟مسئله این است....

## ali_reza_sbt

بهترین دانشگاه ایران کدومه و چرا؟

----------


## par.rah

دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران
tums

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران
> tums


دکتر منواینو زیاد شنیدم که دانشگاه تهران هرچی داره از علوم پزشکیشه
راسته؟
راستی شما دلیل نیاوردی

----------


## amindrs

> بهترین دانشگاه ایران کدومه و چرا؟


شریف! چون شریفه! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> شریف! چون شریفه!


از هرکی میپرسیم میگن جو شریف خرابه و هیچ چیزی از یه دانشگاه خوب تو خودش نداره
شما شریف میخونی؟

----------


## amindrs

> از هرکی میپرسیم میگن جو شریف خرابه و هیچ چیزی از یه دانشگاه خوب تو خودش نداره
> شما شریف میخونی؟


نه! در رویاهامم به حدش نمیرسه!!!

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> نه! در رویاهامم به حدش نمیرسه!!!


من امسال میتونستم برم شریف ولی نرفتم البته رشته های متوسط رو به پایین
مث کشتی سازی و رشته های محض

----------


## amin dehghan

آخه مگه میشه شما دانشگاه علوم پزشکی را با فنی و مهندسی مقایسه کنی


Sent from my LG G3

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> آخه مگه میشه شما دانشگاه علوم پزشکی را با فنی و مهندسی مقایسه کنی
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG G3


منظورتونو نفهمیدم

----------


## amindrs

> من امسال میتونستم برم شریف ولی نرفتم البته رشته های متوسط رو به پایین
> مث کشتی سازی و رشته های محض


شریف خوبه ولی نه بری رشته ای که بازار کار خوبی نداره! رشته مهم تره

----------


## amin dehghan

از هیچ نظری نمیشه دو دانشگاه را مقایسه کرد وقتی رشته هاشون در یک حیطه نیستن مثل شریف و علوم پزشکی تهران

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## amin dehghan

> دکتر منواینو زیاد شنیدم که دانشگاه تهران هرچی داره از علوم پزشکیشه
> راسته؟
> راستی شما دلیل نیاوردی


دانشگاه تهران و علوم پزشکی تهران جدا از هم هستند کاملا

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> شریف خوبه ولی نه بری رشته ای که بازار کار خوبی نداره! رشته مهم تره


من فک میکنم الان دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی بهترن
چون ظرفیتشون کمه و تاپ
علم داره به سمت پزشکی متمایل میشه از جمله بیوتکنولوژی
عشق خارج نیستن دانشجوهاش
بی حاشیه کارشونو میکنن
بازارکارشون بهتره
درآمد بهتره

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> دانشگاه تهران و علوم پزشکی تهران جدا از هم هستند کاملا
> 
> Sent from my LG G3


بله ولی تو دادن مقاله به مجلات و پایگاه های علمی هردو به عنوان دانشگاه تهران کار میکنن
اکثر رنکینگ ها هم اونا رو با هم به حساب میارن به عنوان دانشگاه تهران
البته یکی مال وزارت علومه یکی مال بهداشت

----------


## amin dehghan

> بله ولی تو دادن مقاله به مجلات و پایگاه های علمی هردو به عنوان دانشگاه تهران کار میکنن
> اکثر رنکینگ ها هم اونا رو با هم به حساب میارن به عنوان دانشگاه تهران
> البته یکی مال وزارت علومه یکی مال بهداشت


Affiliation دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران و دانشگاه تهران متفاوت هست

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## Amin ZD

دانشگاه ازاد عجبشیر :Yahoo (77): 
علت : چون 100 متری مرز روستای ابا و اجدادیمونه  :Yahoo (20): 
والا 
اخه برادر من بهترین دانشگاه تو چه ضمینه ای ؟ پزشکی ؟ مهندسی ؟ چی ؟
بهترین از چه لحاظ  ؟ مقالات ؟ اساتید ؟ امکانات ؟ خوابگاه ؟  چی ؟

----------


## amin dehghan

الان وقت درس خوندنه نه تحقیق درمورد دانشگاه ها
تابستون این قدر وقت دارید برای تحقیق که منابع تحقیق تموم میشه
برید سر درستون

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## M.AMIN.D

اولا باید بگم عجب عنوان خنده داری داره این تاپیک! :Yahoo (56): 

دوما بهترین دانشگاه ایران این پایینیس! حتی بین فنی مهندسیام این علوم پزشکی بهتره!  :Yahoo (107): کسی مخالفت کنه جفت پا میام تو حالش! :Yahoo (76): ?ok :Yahoo (75):

----------


## par.rah

> دکتر منواینو زیاد شنیدم که دانشگاه تهران هرچی داره از علوم پزشکیشه
> راسته؟
> راستی شما دلیل نیاوردی


بله خب علوم پزشکیش خیلی شاخص تر از فنیش هست، کلا تو دانشگاه تهران نظر شخصیم از این آشنایی حدود 15 ماهه با دانشکده داروسازیش اینه که هدف بچه ها بیشتر رو درس هستش(بر خلاف خیلی از جاهای دیگه) و البته خب واقعا امکانات بالایی هم داره، هم از جهت فرهنگی هم از جهت علمی
دلیل:بهترین ها جذبش میشن! الان مثلا شما بری دانشکده پزشکی از 1 تا 100 کشور نزدیک 95 نفرشون تهرانن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> بله خب علوم پزشکیش خیلی شاخص تر از فنیش هست، کلا تو دانشگاه تهران نظر شخصیم از این آشنایی حدود 15 ماهه با دانشکده داروسازیش اینه که هدف بچه ها بیشتر رو درس هستش(بر خلاف خیلی از جاهای دیگه) و البته خب واقعا امکانات بالایی هم داره، هم از جهت فرهنگی هم از جهت علمی
> دلیل:بهترین ها جذبش میشن! الان مثلا شما بری دانشکده پزشکی از 1 تا 100 کشور نزدیک 95 نفرشون تهرانن


شنیدم دانشگاه های دیگه درگیر سیاست شدن
پس من با تمام قوا میرم واسه دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران
فقط یه سوال امکانات تفریحیش چطوره 
مثل انواع کلاسها و باشگاه و اردوها

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## par.rah

> شنیدم دانشگاه های دیگه درگیر سیاست شدن
> پس من با تمام قوا میرم واسه دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران
> فقط یه سوال امکانات تفریحیش چطوره 
> مثل انواع کلاسها و باشگاه و اردوها
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


اره خب اما اینو باید بدونی که همه به هدف این میخونن و کار بسیار سختیه مخصوصا رشته پزشکی
ش! امسال آخرین قبولی منطقه 1 پزشکی 31 بوده! باز هم من فکر میکنم  دانشگاه تهران سیاسی ترین دانشگاه باشه چون فضای سیاسی توش بازه، انجمن  اسلامی بسیار فعالی داره، امکانات تفریحی هم خب مثه همه جاها؛ خیلی زیاد

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> اره خب اما اینو باید بدونی که همه به هدف این میخونن و کار بسیار سختیه مخصوصا رشته پزشکی
> ش! امسال آخرین قبولی منطقه 1 پزشکی 31 بوده! باز هم من فکر میکنم  دانشگاه تهران سیاسی ترین دانشگاه باشه چون فضای سیاسی توش بازه، انجمن  اسلامی بسیار فعالی داره، امکانات تفریحی هم خب مثه همه جاها؛ خیلی زیاد


اتفاقا بخاطر سختی دوسش دارم
تک و ناب و دست نیافتنی 


Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## par.rah

> اتفاقا بخاطر سختی دوسش دارم
> تک و ناب و دست نیافتنی 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


تجربم بهم میگه که اگه یه ادم اینطوری فکر نکنه بهتره(در ایران)
سخت نگیر همه پزشکی ها در یه سطحن، آدمان که تفاوت های زیاد رو ایجاد میکنن مثلا تو ازمون دستیاری 94، 7 تا از تهران بودن، یکی بهشتی، یکی اصفهان یکی شاهد! بله! دانشگاه شاهد که جز بدترین پزشکی هاست، یه نقر میاد و میشه نفر پنجم آزمون دستیاری

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

من به کارای تحقیقاتی خیلی بیشتر علاقه دارم و میدونم که اکثر رشته های دیگه هم دارن به این سمت میان
مثلا جایزه نوبل شیمی امسال به دو نفر رسید که در مورد dna تحقیق میکردن
اونجا امکانات تحقیقاتی و دسترسی به منابع خارجی چطوره؟
امکان رفتن به خارج وجود داره؟

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## masood2013

> الان وقت درس خوندنه نه تحقیق درمورد دانشگاه ها
> تابستون این قدر وقت دارید برای تحقیق که منابع تحقیق تموم میشه
> برید سر درستون
> 
> Sent from my LG G3


داداش بهت بر نخوره ها، ولی با این حرفت میخوای چیرو ثابت کنی؟ اینکه مثلا پزشکی قبول شدی و زرنگی؟ اینکه تو مثلا سال گذشته این موقع داشتی درس میخوندی؟ یا میخوای ادای اون آدم بزرگ هایی رو در بیاری که هی کوچیکترها رو نصیحت میکنن و میگن که مثلا برو سر درست، درس برات خوبه و اینا؟ خب یه نفر یه سوالی پرسیده، شما اگه جواب دارین، جواب ایشون رو بدین، اگه جواب ندارین، خوش اومدین، به سلامت، هی با حرف های بی ربطتتون بحث تاپیک رو منحرف نکنین خواهشا،  :Yahoo (21):  برین سر درستون که پزشکی درساش سخته ها، وقتتون رو با حرف های بی ربط زدن تو این تاپیک هدر ندین.  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## bs756

> اولا باید بگم عجب عنوان خنده داری داره این تاپیک!
> 
> دوما بهترین دانشگاه ایران این پایینیس! حتی بین فنی مهندسیام این علوم پزشکی بهتره! کسی مخالفت کنه جفت پا میام تو حالش!?ok


زدی تو خال داداش :Yahoo (94):

----------


## amin dehghan

> داداش بهت بر نخوره ها، ولی با این حرفت میخوای چیرو ثابت کنی؟ اینکه مثلا پزشکی قبول شدی و زرنگی؟ اینکه تو مثلا سال گذشته این موقع داشتی درس میخوندی؟ یا میخوای ادای اون آدم بزرگ هایی رو در بیاری که هی کوچیکترها رو نصیحت میکنن و میگن که مثلا برو سر درست، درس برات خوبه و اینا؟ خب یه نفر یه سوالی پرسیده، شما اگه جواب دارین، جواب ایشون رو بدین، اگه جواب ندارین، خوش اومدین، به سلامت، هی با حرف های بی ربطتتون بحث تاپیک رو منحرف نکنین خواهشا،  برین سر درستون که پزشکی درساش سخته ها، وقتتون رو با حرف های بی ربط زدن تو این تاپیک هدر ندین.


همیشه گفتم که در حد توصیه نیستم چه به نصیحت
من فقط پیشنهاد دادم و شما خودتون صلاح خودتون را میدانید
من اگه میدونستم کنکور اینطوریه هیچ وقتی را از دست نمی دادم و خود من توی سال کنکور وقت زیادی از دست دادم


Sent from my LG G3

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

رشته به رشته فرق میکنه اما تو رنک جهانی دانشگاه صنعتی شریف رنک 330

تهران 210

تهران رنکش بالاتره چون علوم انسانی و علوم پزشکی داره

----------

